# So where's the Handel's Water Music



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm watching the British Jubilee celebrations and I'm a little disappointed that there does not seem to be an orchestra on the royal barge. 

No music old or new so far. Oops. As I type this so music blares, no, stopped, but now bells peal, definitely amplified. 

The queen is pulling faces as if something in the water is fetid. A band on shore ...

I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, Handel forgot to audition for the Big TV Talent Show of current popularity. I don't know what it is called.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Moira said:


> So where's the Handel's Water Music?


----------

